
Simple Genetic Algorithm Can Rival Stochastic Gradient Descent in Neural Nets - hardmaru
http://eplex.cs.ucf.edu/publications/2016/morse-gecco16
======
visarga
In theory it is exciting to use Evolutionary Algorithms instead of SGD but the
authors only train populations of networks with under 100 neurons and about
1000 parameters, on toy problems. It would have been more interesting if they
showed speedups on problems with millions of parameters.

